# My new Zombie



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I needed some help in my grave yard. So I made this guy at the Florida M&T on the 14th. His name is Walter.

SDC10204.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/SDC10204


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Jim?? Is that you?? Welcome to Haunt Forum and I LOVE the video of Walter.... He's great. You still gonna make a woman for him?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool, nice job!!!!! He looks like an excellent zombie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A very handsome fellow in a ghoulish way, watcher


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job. Neck massager I assume?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is great! Nice job, how about a how to? I need a Zombie in my graveyard so badly.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, a how-to is in order. Remember, just because it was simple for you doesn't mean I would have thought of it. He looks great, nice action.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

A How-to would be get


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah , it's me Ghostess.I can't make him a date this year. To many other irons in the fire. Mama is patient, but she still makes sure I don't go overboard. Sickie Ickie it is a Shiatsu, everyone made one at the m&t. Most did the Grave Grabber. They looked really cool too! I will put some picks up with his clothes off. Don't worry from the waste up only !  So everyone can see. it is simple, I will tell everyone what I learned while building him. That way it might save you some headaches!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Here he is. It is just a shiatsu, you cut off the clothe screw on a pipe. play with the adjustment to the straps or plumbers tape. I only used 3 straps for the zombie movement, the other 4 are to hold the shiatsu to the plywood, to keep him from falling over. Don't put the screws in the top of the shiatsu. Place them in the handles or as close to the handles as possible. If you buy the electric pipe and use the large end to go over the knob it would work better. I use parts from another prop on this one. That is why there is so many pieces. I cut the entire lining of the coat out and cut the shirt to only what would be seen. I used a wig head with a rubber mask. The biggest thing is to keep the weight as light as possible. If you try this and need help, just drop me a line. Hope this helps.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

this looks great...I like the motion


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet. I need to start looking at the salvation army for some os those massagers.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent prop! The movement is very zombie like and he looks great too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's very helpful, too, that you added the "what not to do" suggestions. Saves some of that time lost to trial and error.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That is sweet!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fabulous! 
I can't find a reasonably priced used shiatsu massager but if I find one maybe I could make this. 

I have a long list of maybeez!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool /
I like it


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

He's a zombie and he moves, thumbs up from me!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice. I have two shiatsu's I've collected just waiting to do something with. I appreciate the explanation.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats great. I could use simple ideas. We want more movement in the yard. I have a few projects on my list but this could be added. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice movement.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I really need to make a moving prop this year. Perhaps this technique will ease me into it.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I need to find be a shiatsu massager so I can do this. I will stop by 2 goodwill places tonight on my way home from work and see what they have. I need to get more movement in the old graveyard.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Be the shiatsu motor, grasshopper.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice job i still want to make one


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

He's great - his movement is really effective!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I like walter's mask he's got high creep factor!


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

I must give props to the awesomeness of this prop!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice Watcher..
looks great in the darkness


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW!!! The movement is incredible, so creepy!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I was wondering, what is the metal plate for. Is That to help limit some of the movement?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Tyler, I enjoy your work a lot.

lowdownrob, when I first built it. it was running great. I was getting ready to go to work and was just letting it run. Well the next thing I knew the metal post flew out of the socket. So here it is flopping all around my LR. Any way I striped the lining from the jacket. and cut the shirt down to just a collar and the part you see in the front. That took out a lot of weight. I also tighten the strapping, to confine more of the movement. Then I added the plate so the pvc would have something to set on instead of just suspended by screws in top arm. You know there isn't really good instructions, when we try to make these things. So all you can do is run them for about 20 to 30 hours. If they hold up great. If not, just try to make it better. I used this last year as a clown, he was attached to both arms. Never had any trouble. But I can tell you what ever you do with them keep the weight down as much as possible. Also in truth If you are using just one side, you could get more strength out of a wiper motor.


----------

